# What film have you seen the most?



## VIPER

Which film have you seen the most times and why can you never resist watching it everytime it's on the TV?

Mine is a close call between Die Hard and First Blood  Just because they were the first of their respective series and hadn't yet fallen into the 'making a film for the sake of it because the last one was popular' syndrome and are all the better for it.


----------



## Mark J

Pit Viper said:


> Which film have you seen the most times and why can you never resist watching it everytime it's on the TV?
> 
> Mine is a close call between Die Hard and First Blood  Just because they were the first of their respective series and hadn't yet fallen into the 'making a film for the sake of it because the last one was popular' and are all the better for it.


Snatch - I watch it at least once a month !


----------



## EvilDes

Probably the Back to the Future films for me, everytime they're on I just enjoy getting into the whole "time travel" mindset! :thumb:


----------



## fraz1975

Debbie Does Dallas :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

fraz1975 said:


> Debbie Does Dallas :thumb:


When's _that_ ever on TV? :lol:


----------



## fraz1975

Pit Viper said:


> When's _that_ ever on TV? :lol:


Its on my TV at least twice a week


----------



## swordjo

Mark J said:


> Snatch - I watch it at least once a month !


Can't beat a bit of Snatch... the films great too!:lol:


----------



## handicap7

The Lost Boys for me! :thumb:

"Their only noodles Michael"


----------



## Kriminal

The Wizard of Oz - every freakin' Christmas !!! 

....nothing better for a hangover cure though


----------



## Stan

Full Molecular Jacket, i mean Full Metal Jacket not the Menzerna version


----------



## abd1973

Star wars for me. The only sci-fi the wife will watch


----------



## Blake-R

EvilDes said:


> Probably the Back to the Future films for me, everytime they're on I just enjoy getting into the whole "time travel" mindset! :thumb:


:thumb: Back to the Future 3 was on, on Saturday! Love those movies and i hope they NEVER make another one!!


----------



## daves2rs

Top Gun


----------



## Cliff

Carry On At Your Convenience 

Love all the Carry On films


----------



## Dave KG

Cliff said:


> Carry On At Your Convenience
> 
> Love all the Carry On films


Yup, me too - cant beat them!


----------



## Rowan83

Probably Back to the Future films. I watched part 3 again at weekend for the millionth time, lol.

Die Hard is another close call.


----------



## asjam86

Anything by Mel Brookes.
Ie Spaceballs, Robin hood men in tights, Hot shots ect


----------



## EP02JAY

Airplane ... well pretty much anything with Leslie Nielsen... the man's a comedic ledg!


----------



## old gooner

Love westerns, especially modern ones. I really like the Clint Eastwood Dollar films. My old Dad turned down the offer of being the Foreman Joiner on the 1st of these films.

Favourite at the moment is a close call between Once upon a Time in the West and The Outlaw Josey Wales.

Also can't stop watching Das Boot on DVD in German with subtitles.


----------



## adb

Hi Fidelity - with John Cusack and Jack Black - watch it every time i pull a sickie...


----------



## 306chris

The Italian Job (original) - Usually watch the first 10 15 mins and end up fast forwarding to the chase scene.


----------



## Multipla Mick

EP02JAY said:


> Airplane ... well pretty much anything with Leslie Nielsen... the man's a comedic ledg!


Yup, superb films. It appears simple comedy in them, but they do it well and Leslie Nielsen as you say is a comedic legend, the timing, the face etc... look at some of the similar films that tried the same thing and they are crap in comparison, which shows it's not as easy as it looks.

For me though, I suppose it's the Day of the Jackal. Must've seen it dozens of times, but still watch it every time it's on.


----------



## Ultimate Valet

Bullitt or Shawshank Redemption for me


----------



## pooma

Pulp Fiction, Uma Therman with black hair Mmmmmm.


----------



## Nathman

Gone In 60 Seconds, The Fast and the Furious and Kevin And Perry Go large for me:thumb:

Never fail to miss any of them when they are on, drives the wife up the wall!


----------



## Deano

adb said:


> Hi Fidelity - with John Cusack and Jack Black - watch it every time i pull a sickie...


top film, i've watched that loads of times. not quite as many as return of the jedi though, closely followed and soon to be passed by 300.


----------



## ZedFour

1. The Blues Brothers

2. Full Metal Jacket

3. Total Recall (cack, but for some reason love it)

4. Blazing Saddles

and an old one...

The Time Machine (the original one not the ****e one with Samantha Mumba)


----------



## OrangePeel

Jaws, or Star Wars (ANH)...Must have see each 25/30 times...

I can ruin both films for anyone unfortunate enought to be watching with me...

Example.1
We're gonna need a bigger boat...

Example 2.
The Force is what gives a Jedi his power. It's an energy field created by all living things. It surrounds us and penetrates us. It binds the galaxy together.


----------



## dal84

i used to watch the negotiator alot a few years ago! also love lock stock, gone in 60 seconds, snatch, airplane and naked gun!!!!

Pretty much anything with samuel l jackson, nicolas cage or leslie nielson lol


----------



## Dave^

used to watch Cannonball Run and Convoy every week as a nipper.....


----------



## Multipla Mick

Dave^ said:


> used to watch Cannonball Run and Convoy every week as a nipper.....


I used to keep watching the opening sequence to Convoy on video, the photography, music, and the sound of the truck cresting that hill :argie:


----------



## Naddy37

Multipla Mick said:


> I used to keep watching the opening sequence to Convoy on video, the photography, music, and the sound of the truck cresting that hill :argie:


Runs off to Youtube....


----------



## tminal

Rambo 'First Blood' and 'Roadhouse' for me!


----------



## -ROM-

I'm the sort of person that normally doesn't watch a film tiwce as i don't see the point ....you know how it ends.

however the exceptions to this are any bond film.


----------



## swiftshine

Repo-man.
Absolute cult classic. Love the soundtrack as well.
Same as orange peel though, in that I can spoil it for anyone watching with me.

'Find one in every car, you'll see'


----------



## Naddy37

Probably has to be Memphis Belle. It was on again last week, but I missed it...


----------



## Silva1

anchorman - will ferrel


----------



## Serious

Smokey and the Bandit
Hot Shots
Dumb and Dumber

also I'm loving all the really bad cheesey films on scfi at the mo. (Frozen Impact) Soooo bad.


----------



## Glossmax

Star Wars (the first one, episode 4)
must have seen this 100 times and I'd happily watch it again tomorrow.


----------



## wrx man

Snatch every time :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Lock Stock and Shawshank


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Mark J said:


> Snatch - I watch it at least once a month !


Quality film :thumb:

The Business or Layer Cake for me


----------



## Guest

ermmm including watching it on dvd an telly im up to about 200 times for the whole star wars films


----------



## n_d_fox

Smokey and the Bandit
Any of the Matrix films although the 1st one was the best.
Any of the Indiana Jones films - except the new one obviously !

Theres loads to be honest, i was watching "without a paddle" on channel 4 last night, i've seen it a few times now buts its just a very funny worth a watch film.


----------



## Kriminal

Rocky (any of 'em apart from 6 - he loses the fight in that one, I don't get it)


----------



## TriBorG

Sixth Sence for me have seen it a good few times and it still makes the hair on my neck stand up at the end of the movie


----------



## Kriminal

TriBorG said:


> Sixth Sence for me have seen it a good few times and it still makes the hair on my neck stand up at the end of the movie


But don't you get it.....it's one of those films where the punchline is at the end, so if you've seen it once, the punchline is kinda killed :wall:


----------



## petenaud

Cliff said:


> Carry On At Your Convenience
> 
> Love all the Carry On films


Carry on Screaming

aka

Frying tonite.


----------



## petenaud

Argies is brokeback mountain.


----------



## kk1966

Bladerunner :thumb:


----------



## chris'svr6

Predator and Man On Fire for me


----------



## Hair Bear

Alien
Platoon
Monty Python's The Life of Brian
Leon
Goodfellas


----------



## VIPER

Hair Bear said:


> Alien
> Platoon
> Monty Python's The Life of Brian
> Leon
> Goodfellas


Yeah, Goodfellas for me as well, despite the fact that I've had the VHS box set since 1992 :lol: What's that smilie doing <<<< does it think I'm funny? How am I funny? What am I, like a clown to you? I'm here to  amuse you? what the  is so funny about me? :lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Glory - Denzil and Morgan at their best


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Hair Bear said:


> Alien
> Platoon
> Monty Python's The Life of Brian
> Leon
> Goodfellas


Good selection :thumb:


----------



## Streeto

Blade, Point Break, Mad Max 1, Casino, Devils Adcovate & Goodfellas


----------



## DE 1981

goodfellas
casino
good will hunting(the gf likes it)


----------



## ClearCoatChrist

The Big Lebowski! I never get sick of it!


----------



## VIPER

ClearCoatChrist said:


> The Big Lebowski! I never get sick of it!


Not at all on topic (but I'm allowed as it's my thread ) but how did you come up with that username?


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

italian job (original)
goldfinger
thunderball
the spy who loved me 
casino royale (new version)
transporter 1 and 2
mission impossible 1,2 and 3


----------



## dw0510

Terminator 2


----------



## Dare-2B-Dutch

Ever since I've moved to England about 10 years ago and started watching English movies I have been addicted to them and watch them regularly. so just to pick a few:
- Lock, stock and 2 smoking barrels
- Snatch
- Trainspotting
- Layer Cake
Etc.


----------



## ClubmanCJ

Little Miss Sunshine. IT IS NOT A CHICK FLICK.


----------



## HC1001

ATM it's got to be........

Clerks 2 (No special effects or anything fancy just a quality film)

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

Bad Boys I & II - probably.... 

or perhaps one of the disney ones we had to constantly watch when the little one was even littler :lol:


----------



## spitfire

Any Clint Eastwood movie but *Kellys Heros* in particular :thumb:


----------



## dazzo

T2, no idea how many times i have watched that film!


----------



## thebigsham

Ghostbusters 1 and 2
Layer Cake 
Lethal wepon (all 4)
super troopers
Bad boys 1

Plenty more but id be here all day


----------



## little john

I cant work it out which film I have watched more than others. These are a few films I have no problem watching if there is nothing to do. or if they are on TV they will probably get watched.
A new hope, Empire and Jedi I wore out a few copies on video, I have 1 set still sealed and the DVDs
Casino
Shawshank redemption
Back to the future 1 and 2, 3rd wasn't that good.
Ronin
Goodfellas
Demolition man
Die Hard trilogy
Usual suspects
Original Italian Job
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Day after tomorrow (I like the idea of the snow)


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Kriminal said:


> Rocky (any of 'em *apart from 6 - he loses the fight in that one*, I don't get it)


He lost the fight in the first Rocky by split decision :thumb:

Also, Rocky loses his first fight against Cubber Lang in _Rocky III_


----------



## Norman

At last, someone mentions the Usual Suspects. That and Shawshank


----------



## NN1

Scarface, Shottas, Rocky 1-6 and Rambo for me


----------



## pampos

EP02JAY said:


> Airplane ... well pretty much anything with Leslie Nielsen... the man's a comedic ledg!


+1 for airplane..also The party with Peter Sellers + The fast and the furious 1


----------



## pstevo

Alien or Aliens...lost count of the times ived watched these flms...At a push i would say ive watched Aliens more..


----------



## nick_mcuk

Back to the future 1,2 & 3 and smokey and the bandit 1 & 2


----------



## tlzeebub

1 Snatch
2 Goodfellas
3 Going off Big Time


----------



## OrangePeel

swiftshine said:


> Repo-man.
> Absolute cult classic. Love the soundtrack as well.
> Same as orange peel though, in that I can spoil it for anyone watching with me.
> 
> 'Find one in every car, you'll see'


Good Call... Repo Man... another favourite, as you say soundtrack is up there, suicidal tendencies - institutionalised...


----------



## OrangePeel

HC1001 said:


> ATM it's got to be........
> 
> Clerks 2 (No special effects or anything fancy just a quality film)
> 
> :thumb:


Ah... Pussy Trolls and Donkey shows... class...


----------



## old gooner

306chris said:


> The Italian Job (original) - Usually watch the first 10 15 mins and end up fast forwarding to the chase scene.


Know what you mean. The opening sequence with the Ferrari engine note and the Matt Munro sound track is spot on sixites cool :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

old gooner said:


> Know what you mean. The opening sequence with the Ferrari engine note and the Matt Munro sound track is spot on sixites cool :thumb:


[pedantic]Its a Lambo Miura [/pedantic]


----------



## pav-g

You want the truth! You cant handle the Truth:

A Few Good Men


----------



## [email protected]

swordjo said:


> Can't beat a bit of Snatch... the films great too!:lol:


mate i love your avatar!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

True romance for me


----------



## Rickyboy

Step Brothers. Only the directors commentary though. Will Ferrell, John C Reilly and Adam McKay presenting a musical version of their memories from filming etc with the films composer playing backing songs on a keyboard.

Genius.


----------



## mk2jon

Close encounters of the third kind


----------



## VixMix

Same as you Viper. Die Hard - watch it every time its on tv, I must have seen it over 100 times!


----------



## chrisc

bloodsport my most watched film with van damme and its a true story


----------



## MattDuffy88

Probably Snatch or Dodgeball :lol:


----------



## Adam D

Gladiator

"on my signal unleash hell!"


----------



## Cullers

chrisc said:


> bloodsport my most watched film with van damme and its a true story


Hate to say it mate, its completely fictitious, the author (Frank Dux) is a notorious teller of tall tales. I was working at Black Belt's offices in Burbank back in the late 80's and saw him being interviewed. A well known martial arts reporter called Masaab Ayoob came in and slated him to his face. Sorry.... tis a good film though. Maybe Van Dammes best.

My own has to be Enter the Dragon and a 60's film called 'IF....'


----------



## Leemack

Snatch gets alot of views, as does layer cake but my all time watcher is Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Porscha

no country for old men


----------



## Deeg

for me it's shawshank

or The Goonies!!

HEY YOU GUUUUUYYYYSSS!!!!


----------



## caddyman

menace to society


----------



## Gruffs

One film i never miss on TV is Porkies.

'Awwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooo'.

Oh and Smokey and the Bandit.

'Hello, Buford'.

I love Shawshank but i never watch any great film on TV as the ruin them by putting adverts in.


----------



## huseyin

Matrix- Resident Evil. Tons of times


----------



## mwbpsx

GI Jane :thumb:

Demi Moore saying 'Suck my d**k'


oh yeah and press up scene in slow motion


----------



## Needs a clean

Platoon, Full metal jacket and Debbie does Dallas!


----------



## chillly

JFK still keeps me guessing


----------



## Rickyboy

chillly said:


> JFK still keeps me guessing


"...back and to the left, back and to the left"

It's films like that which make conspiracy theorists seem credible. Great film but woefully inaccurate and packed full with complete fabrication - much the same as 'Loose Change' etc.


----------



## Eddy

Liar liar, no one in the world has seen that film more than me, love it!!


----------



## chillly

Rickyboy said:


> "...back and to the left, back and to the left"
> 
> It's films like that which make conspiracy theorists seem credible. Great film but woefully inaccurate and packed full with complete fabrication - much the same as 'Loose Change' etc.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: jonathan ross on dw awsome. nice one mate funny as:thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR

has to be the Monty Python films....can always pop them on if nothing on the box.


----------



## DCR

The Matrix

Seen it god knows how many times


----------



## MK1Campaign

Ghostbusters


----------



## Ross

Shawshank.


----------



## tayls

Long good friday, classic.


----------



## packard

Ferris Bullers Day Off !


----------



## 2.0conv

goodfellas...pure brilliance....


----------



## dominic32

top gun :thumb:


----------



## Nickos

i'd guess "House on Haunted Hill"


----------



## -Kev-

Die Hard (first one), Lethal Weapon 2 (best one imo) and Mean Machine


----------



## samurl

Girl Next Door for me, I can't get enough of that film, seems to make me laugh at the same bits every time, specially when 'Matthew' is at his speech, high as a kite, and just bluffs his way through lol.

Must have seen it realistically 50 times or more.


----------



## JCW85

James Bond, Anchorman:The Legend of Ron Burgundey and Old Skool - standard procedure!


----------



## Rich

My top three would easily be

Starwars
Pulp Fiction
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## range rover dea

well no one had said mine were eagles Dare and then jaws and any carry on film:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Point Break 
Terminator


----------



## tur8o

watched the most especially when on tv would probably be
fast and furious
rocky 
boys in the hood

on dvd would probably be
enter the dragon 
matrix
kill bill
house party


----------



## Rickyboy

Nickos said:


> i'd guess "House on Haunted Hill"


Ever seen the remake of that? Actually awful. The original is superb!


----------



## UBRWGN

I would have to say...

The Great Escape
A Clockwork Orange
Any of the Lord of the Rings


----------



## Gruffs

I can watch House Of The Flying Daggers over and over and over.


Even though it's subtitled, the acting makes it immensly watchable.


----------



## azkikr987

If Ronins on Ill give it a watch quality film.

but nothing beats COOOOOLLL RRRUUUNNNNIINNNNGGGSS!!!!


----------



## hakanerdogan

Pulp Fiction


----------



## carlwhitley

Ghostbusters (as a kid) or Anchorman. I could watch those over and over.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

gone in 60 seconds 
con air


----------



## aod

*Brewsters Millions*
Harry Potter
Day after tomorrow
Back to the Future


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Pulp Fiction


----------

